# >> Introducing TouchBox - iPhone Air Ride Controller <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

​TouchBox, a new technology designed and manufactured by Zaetech, allows you to control your air suspension with your smart phone via WiFi (iPhone) or Bluetooth (Android) communication. By wirelessly replicating the functionality of a traditional wired nine switch box, the user is provided with truly limitless control of their air suspension system. Installation of TouchBox is as easy as any wired analog Switch Box and is compatible with any 12v electric valve system.

Once the system is installed, the user can control their air ride at any time by simply connecting their Smart Phone to the TouchBox device via a free to use app. The app is free to download from the iPhone app store, and coming soon to the Android marketplace. The app itself has unlimited uses, allowing multiple phones to control the same car at no additional cost.

TouchBox creates it's own WiFi network wherever you go. You do not need to connect to a pre-existing WiFi network to use this system. 

TouchBox is compatible with most management systems
•	Analog systems with individual valves
•	Analog systems with manifolds
•	SwitchSpeed systems
•	RidePro e2 and e3 systems
•	AutoPilot v1 Systems
•	e-Level with RockerSwitch
•	e-Level with TouchPad

Features
•	4 corner, 8 valve control
•	3 user-defined Auxiliary Buttons
•	Rotatable case faceplate for a visually appealing install
•	WiFi communication for iPhone
•	Bluetooth communication for Android
•	Up to 50ft range
•	Optional integration with Zaetech DigiGauge
•	Free App
•	Free Technical Support

Includes
•	TouchBox Unit
•	Universal wire harness

*Pre-Order here for $299.00!*

*Q and A:*



> *I read that I can pair more than one iPhone to the TouchBox. Can anyone with an iPhone connect or do I have to give them permission? *
> 
> Only people that you give your special login and password to will be able to connect. This information is in the box when you receive product, it would only be accessible to your friends / family / etc. if you give them your unique login credentials.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

That's neat... but I still would rather have accuair's app.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not going to lie, that interface looks terrible and cheaply designed.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Seppdelaney said:


> That's neat... but I still would rather have accuair's app.





najob08 said:


> Not going to lie, that interface looks terrible and cheaply designed.


both of these. cool idea, but you should be able to customize the screen to show 2, switch, 7 switch, 9 switch, ect.... and it should be able to interface with my digital gauge, custom skins... ect. there is potential here but i dont like it the way that it looks right now.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Seppdelaney said:


> That's neat... but I still would rather have accuair's app.


this and $299 ? thats pushing imo


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd grab it if the interface was cleaner. That is just so generic.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

regardless if the interface doesnt appeal to all, that's a pretty sick setup :thumbup: i would actually consider this if i owned a smartphone. my car is parked about 100feet from my desk window at work, could play with it all the time or as people walk by :laugh:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

How will it work with the ignition off? Mine might be an exception but my v2 controller doesn't work unless I have the ignition on...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

luke wl. said:


> How will it work with the ignition off? Mine might be an exception but my v2 controller doesn't work unless I have the ignition on...


No constant v12 wire on v2? My elevel remote works


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

luke wl. said:


> How will it work with the ignition off? Mine might be an exception but my v2 controller doesn't work unless I have the ignition on...


It should just depend on how you wired it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'd grab it if the interface was cleaner. That is just so generic.


I just received a prototype unit. It has another skin too and a seven switch box :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> How will it work with the ignition off? Mine might be an exception but my v2 controller doesn't work unless I have the ignition on...


It works (and wires in) exactly like any switch box. It provides 12v from a constant source to your valves.

Keep in mind, they don't make a V2 compatible version of it.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

PM or post once you play with it. Do you have a shot of the skin?



[email protected] said:


> I just received a prototype unit. It has another skin too and a seven switch box :beer::beer:


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Another reason why i should have gone with elevel instead of v2 :facepalm:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha... You say now however DOUBLE the price tag obviously stopped you (e-level user FYI). So the V2 can't handle manual inputs?



vjg1215 said:


> Another reason why i should have gone with elevel instead of v2 :facepalm:


----------



## GolfIIVR6 (May 15, 2005)

Nice but looks cheap  and just looked on the Bagriders shop site and you need to order an extra vu4? harness??
And shipping to the Netherlands is 100 buck damn


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i think you guys are missing the point....its more the control via a phone than what the app looks like

im more than excited to get one of these for my car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Love the idea but would want some legit reviews before giving it a go :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> PM or post once you play with it. Do you have a shot of the skin?


I'll get a shot of it for you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> So the V2 can't handle manual inputs?


Correct


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

thats a great piece, i would love to get one of these when i get my e21 on air.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

i want one... i assume this can work with the AVS switchbox setup


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

when is something cool going to come out for v2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

tonyb2580 said:


> i want one... i assume this can work with the AVS switchbox setup


Yes :thumbup:




tmg1991 said:


> when is something cool going to come out for v2


Good question. Hopefully Air Lift follows suit and releases a smart phone controller for the V2.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope so!


----------



## GolfIIVR6 (May 15, 2005)

Interessed but want to know Will why the shippment is so high 100bucks to the Netherlands?
And is there not a promo video off someone who has it build in?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GolfIIVR6 said:


> Interessed but want to know Will why the shippment is so high 100bucks to the Netherlands?
> And is there not a promo video off someone who has it build in?


Please email [email protected] for the lowest international shipping rates. 

Yes, we will make a video demonstrating the TouchBox soon. :thumbup:


----------



## lowerbyhalia (Dec 8, 2011)

So, we would have our present switches to control valves, as well as our phone?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

lowerbyhalia said:


> So, we would have our present switches to control valves, as well as our phone?


Correct


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

tmg1991 said:


> when is something cool going to come out for v2


seriously. aside from the controller size, i'm not really that pleased with it


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

tttomm88 said:


> seriously. aside from the controller size, i'm not really that pleased with it


Agreed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## lowerbyhalia (Dec 8, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We should be getting the newest version of the prototype here at the shop soon.


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

If other people have a Iphone, do they can control your car if they load the apps or he have a password? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

POPOLGLI said:


> If other people have a Iphone, do they can control your car if they load the apps or he have a password? Thanks


Yes, if you choose to give someone else your login information, they would be able to download the app and control your car.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Very Cool BagRiders! :thumbup::thumbup:

:wave:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

:beer: cant wait to get this!


----------



## GolfIIVR6 (May 15, 2005)

WANT but it is to slow with info and promo vids etc 
Come on Zaetech deliver it to Bagriders


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have now installed two of these TouchBox systems, they're pretty bad ass. :beer::beer:


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

post videoooo!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

yeah video of it in action would be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The app is available to download from the iPhone app store right now, for free :thumbup: 

The actual TouchBox units will be shipping very soon!


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

Soo....

"By clicking 'AGREE', you hereby agree that by using TouchBox during vehicle operation any warranty will be declared VOID."

-- I assume this means you cannot use this while moving to adjust without voiding warranty? Is this just to cover TouchBox/Zaetech from any lawsuits for use of phone while driving or ??


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Does this unit require relays to power the valves or can it handle it without?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gyntry said:


> -- I assume this means you cannot use this while moving to adjust without voiding warranty? Is this just to cover TouchBox/Zaetech from any lawsuits for use of phone while driving or ??


You would have to email Zaetech on that one. You can find their contact info by going to Zaetech.net :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> Does this unit require relays to power the valves or can it handle it without?


 No it does not require relays, you just plug-and-play


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

How does this interface with the Autopilot V1 since the controller is connected via Ethernet cable? Any insight into that?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Stigy said:


> How does this interface with the Autopilot V1 since the controller is connected via Ethernet cable? Any insight into that?


 most likely it would connect to the 8 coils on the valves just other key fob wireless interfaces.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

When an iPhone is connected to wifi, it attempts to send all data through that connection. How can you still get emails and use the browser on the phone if it connects to the wifi network of the controller?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> most likely it would connect to the 8 coils on the valves just other key fob wireless interfaces.


 Correct :thumbup:


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)

any updates or videos?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Werner D. said:


> any updates or videos?


No videos that I know of, but TouchBox units are shipping out from Bag Riders on a daily basis. We are hopeful that the plug-and-play harnesses that work with the VU4 manifold will be in on Wednesday.


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

i kinda want this for poops and giggles 

~mikey m.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Do it Mikey!


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Do it Mikey!


oh i will, prolly over the winter though, unless you want to send me one fo fwee 

~mikey m.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

little mikey said:


> oh i will, prolly over the winter though, unless you want to send me one fo fwee
> 
> ~mikey m.


:laugh: Nice try


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh: Nice try


hehehe...btw, the beeeeemer is stoopid dope. :thumbup::heart:

~mikey m.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Any news of any company making a verison for V2?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

20vtVdubb said:


> Any news of any company making a verison for V2?


As far as I know, no company is working on an iPhone controller for that will work with the AutoPilot V2.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

can't wait til mine arrives!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> As far as I know, no company is working on an iPhone controller for that will work with the AutoPilot V2.


wondering if it's possible to tap into the valve coils on the V2.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

blue bags said:


> can't wait til mine arrives!


You're gonna love it Jon :thumbup:




rgarjr said:


> wondering if it's possible to tap into the valve coils on the V2.


I don't know. You can email [email protected] if you want to see what they're up to :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Minor update.. The iPad version should be available on the app store in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

is there a video of this up somewhere yet? I haven't been able to find one, and am very curious to see how it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is a customer video :thumbup:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Will this work with the iPod Touch? Don't have an iPhone and don't want to wait for the Android one to "hopefully" come out next year :laugh:

EDIT: Nevermind, just looked at your site and saw it does :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MoWsE said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, just looked at your site and saw it does :laugh:


Yes, we actually just tested that the other day. It looks like the Android version will be out in early 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in adding additional hardware allowing them to use their iPhone or Android phone as a gauge to monitor four corners plus a tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Would anyone be interested in adding additional hardware allowing them to use their iPhone or Android phone as a gauge to monitor four corners plus a tank?


Yes i would be interseted


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Would anyone be interested in adding additional hardware allowing them to use their iPhone or Android phone as a gauge to monitor four corners plus a tank?


 sure i would since I have it already


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> sure i would since I have it already


It's in the works right now. It should make for the cleanest pressure monitoring system on the market :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Hook it up will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> Hook it up will


:laugh: Maybe if you're lucky Mike.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Putting a little write up on GS sometime this week with my touchbox results. cant wait for the gauge system to come out!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

At this point I may just hold off until someone has a full solution. Sounds like they are on their way as is AccuAir.


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave:

http://youtu.be/-FgzSJvWS6o

Installed it a few weeks ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hondubbin said:


> :wave:
> 
> http://youtu.be/-FgzSJvWS6o
> 
> Installed it a few weeks ago.


 Nice video! 

We have one of the new prototype TouchBoxes here in our shop with the built in gauge system. It's amazing, now you can add gauges to any car without cluttering up the dash. I must say the functionality is quite impressive. 










(This is a PROTOTYPE designed to test functionality only, not necessarily how the final version will look!)


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice. They will probably catch this in QA but a pancake button would be great.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I really hate the look of that UI, whole interface looks crappy IMO. Cool Idea though. :beer:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I really hate the look of that UI, whole interface looks crappy IMO. Cool Idea though. :beer:


 I concur. They should try and make the buttons real like.


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks. a pancake button would be nice, and what about presets? is that a possibility? 

I was talking with jon (blubags) when we put our touch boxes in. and he was saying the extra spot on the pre made harness was for the gauge attachement? 



And to the people saying they dont like the look, did you guys know there is different skins for thw switches inthe app? I personally think they are fine looking. they don't need to be fancy.


----------



## Wil[email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't get too hung up on the look of the skin guys. The whole system is completely 'skinable' through the themes menu.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Should of sent me that prototype


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Nice. They will probably catch this in QA but a pancake button would be great.


 Are you looking for a pancake button that you hold to air down or that you tap once to pancake?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BLAM!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

best add on to almost any system :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nice video!
> 
> We have one of the new prototype TouchBoxes here in our shop with the built in gauge system. It's amazing, now you can add gauges to any car without cluttering up the dash. I must say the functionality is quite impressive.
> 
> ...


Dig the integrated pressure read outs. That is really nice. Gives me a few ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd be happy either way! Now the questions, do I upgrade to e-level or do I just add this? How long till we see gauge support?



[email protected] said:


> Are you looking for a pancake button that you hold to air down or that you tap once to pancake?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'd be happy either way! Now the questions, do I upgrade to e-level or do I just add this? How long till we see gauge support?


Gauge support is probably 2-3 months out at this point. The prototype of the gauge version we tested worked awesome. :beer:


----------



## TALON1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I just received, and installed my unit today. Install was easy, and it works GREAT!! 

Looking forward to getting the DigiGauge! 

Ken


----------



## TALON1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ken


----------



## Bram44 (May 17, 2012)

can someone confirm if this works well on a GAS airride kit? without too many mods?


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks alright for the owners that don't have Accuair...if you do then I would stick with the iLevel clean&simple!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bram44 said:


> can someone confirm if this works well on a GAS airride kit? without too many mods?


Yes, it should work with out any issue, as long as you have eight 12v valves.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Dig the integrated pressure read outs. That is really nice. Gives me a few ideas. :thumbup:


The DigiGauge add-on should be available soon!


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Is the interface user skinable? As in would I be able to make my own themes for it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jake2k said:


> Is the interface user skinable? As in would I be able to make my own themes for it?


I'll have to check on that for you. I know you can't in this current version, but it might be something that can be added.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

TouchBox pressure read-out integration is right around the corner!


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Are you looking for a pancake button that you hold to air down or that you tap once to pancake?


Any updates on the "tap once to pancake" option or the possibility for presets as hondubbin mentioned? This would be dope!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Any updates on the "tap once to pancake" option or the possibility for presets as hondubbin mentioned? This would be dope!!!


I'll talk to Kevin about that.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

What do the 9 ups and downs run? is the top row front, bottom row rear, and middle row sides and full air up and down?

Looks like a cool system, i'm gonna keep my eye on this since i'm setting up v1 in my car this week. Would be cool to have something extra added.


----------



## pbassist12 (Aug 2, 2012)

any updates or plans for it to work for the v2?


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

If the gauge system will have presets and pressure maintain functionality, then combined with the VU4 it will totally kick V2's ass I think opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> What do the 9 ups and downs run? is the top row front, bottom row rear, and middle row sides and full air up and down?
> 
> Looks like a cool system, i'm gonna keep my eye on this since i'm setting up v1 in my car this week. Would be cool to have something extra added.


When using the 9-switch layout, it's the same as a typical 9-switch box:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

pbassist12 said:


> any updates or plans for it to work for the v2?


No, it won't work and there are no plans to make it work. 




Keden said:


> If the gauge system will have presets and pressure maintain functionality, then combined with the VU4 it will totally kick V2's ass I think opcorn:


Presets could be a possibility in the future - but I think that would be pretty challenging.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Presets would be easy, ride monitoring would be a definite no..


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Does the car need to be running or at least in the on position for this to work? If so can it be wired to work while the car is off? For example I'm parked at a store and as I'm walking to the car I can start to air it up or I park turn off the car and lock it and as I'm walking away I can air it out?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rpc07 said:


> Does the car need to be running or at least in the on position for this to work? If so can it be wired to work while the car is off? For example I'm parked at a store and as I'm walking to the car I can start to air it up or I park turn off the car and lock it and as I'm walking away I can air it out?
> 
> Thanks


It's the opposite - the system is designed to work when you aren't in the car and the vehicle is off. :beer:


----------



## stampedevxl (Dec 15, 2011)

Still no android support for this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Android suport is still in the works. 

The Android version was pushed back so Kevin @ Zaetech could finish developing the digital pressure read-out to iPhone connectivity (DigiGauge). 

Once that's done, the Android version will be right around the corner.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Android suport is still in the works.
> 
> The Android version was pushed back so Kevin @ Zaetech could finish developing the digital pressure read-out to iPhone connectivity (DigiGauge).
> 
> Once that's done, the Android version will be right around the corner.


 great to hear. I want the touchbox but despise apple products :laugh:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Anyone having any range issues? I'm getting about 30-40 feet when walking away from my car if it is already connected, but when trying to establish a connection it won't find the network until I'm almost next to the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rpc07 said:


> Anyone having any range issues? I'm getting about 30-40 feet when walking away from my car if it is already connected, but when trying to establish a connection it won't find the network until I'm almost next to the car.


 Is your receiver unit mounted in your trunk? It is possible to email Zaetech as ask for an extended antenna. :thumbup:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is your receiver unit mounted in your trunk? It is possible to email Zaetech as ask for an extended antenna. :thumbup:


 Yeah it's mounted under the false floor. I'm going to have to call them about the antenna, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rpc07 said:


> Yeah it's mounted under the false floor. I'm going to have to call them about the antenna, thanks. :thumbup:


 No problem :beer:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No problem :beer:


 Shot an email over to there tech department. Is the antenna something they usually make you pay for? I don't see it listed on there site as an option.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rpc07 said:


> Shot an email over to there tech department. Is the antenna something they usually make you pay for? I don't see it listed on there site as an option.


 Yes you would have to pay for it, but it doesn't cost much. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## v4vangelder (May 7, 2008)

so what's the word on the digigauge? I was planning on waiting till that sucker came out to order the last few parts I need for the 4mo.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

So much want for an android app its rediculolus!!! 

Heres hoping it ports to blackberry well :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

so the digi gauge is going to be an addon piece to the touchbox? this way i will only see the pressures on my iphone correct? not a seperate gauge right, will this be included in the touchbox price or an addon? thanks will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> so the digi gauge is going to be an addon piece to the touchbox? this way i will only see the pressures on my iphone correct? not a seperate gauge right, will this be included in the touchbox price or an addon? thanks will


It can be used two ways. I works as an add-on for TouchBox where it displays your five pressures right on your iPhone. OR you can use the display, which is a CNC cut aluminum display, anodized in black.

:thumbup:


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Want! 

_Analog | AVS 7 Switchspeed_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It can be used two ways. I works as an add-on for TouchBox where it displays your five pressures right on your iPhone. OR you can use the display, which is a CNC cut aluminum display, anodized in black.
> 
> :thumbup:


 The DigiGauge is shipping on Monday! Link - http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ZAETECH-DIGIGAUGE-PRESSURE-DISPLAY.html


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The DigiGauge is shipping on Monday! Link - http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ZAETECH-DIGIGAUGE-PRESSURE-DISPLAY.html


 Should be placing my order today or tommorow :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> Should be placing my order today or tommorow :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## v4vangelder (May 7, 2008)

already put my order in, can't wait to finally see this thing :thumbup::thumbup:
was getting worried for a while it wouldn't be out till after h2o


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

v4vangelder said:


> already put my order in, can't wait to finally see this thing :thumbup::thumbup:
> was getting worried for a while it wouldn't be out till after h2o


I just got one for my personal vehicle, the final version is much more refined compared to the prototype unit we received from Zaetech. 

I highly recommend the DigiGauge, even if you aren't an iPhone user.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

TouchBox units are back in stock!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday Bump!


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

I would love to see someone install an iPad mini in there dash, and use that as there controller as well as head unit!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDThVZzVtqw


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gabrius said:


> I would love to see someone install an iPad mini in there dash, and use that as there controller as well as head unit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDThVZzVtqw


That video is awesome! It makes we want to attempt to do that on my car.

We do actually have two customers who are using TouchBox on their in-dash iPads - and to make it even better you can add the digital pressure read-outs so you can use the iPad for nav, music library, air suspension control and pressure display. :thumbup:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

uppp:thumbup:


----------



## marten_1991 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Will,

I was just thinking to buy this system for my car. I only have a few questions. 

I have an analog system with a 7 switch box from AVS. I have read that your touchpad works fine with this system, my question is how does my iPhone knows the pressures in the bags? The touchpad only sents out a signal to the valve to put more air in it right?

And the Auxiliary options, where can you use them for? Everthing you want? Maybe with a relay...


----------

